# Visit to Adria's Factory in Slovenia



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

Club Adria have at last been given a date when we can visit Adria's factory in Slovenia. The tour will take place on Friday 28th March and with the help of Adria UK and the Slovenian tourist board we have arranged a packed programme of events over a 4 day period to include the factory visit, along with various other local cultural visits. It will be an action-packed 4 day break. The visit is open to members of Club Adria, Adria owners who are not members of Club Adria may also join us on the trip, subject to a £10.00 administration fee to cover the Club's costs. It is up to you how long you choose to stay. Please note, however, that you will be responsible for booking your own flights.

We have a detailed schedule of events available by email if anyone would like further details, including the hotels being used. Please email [email protected].


----------

